# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  الأسبان ثالث كاس القارات عقب الفوز علي جنوب أفريقيا

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

في مباراة مثيرة تمكن المنتخب الأسباني بطل أوروبا من إحراز المركز الثالث في كاس القارات عقب التغلب علي مستضيف البطولة المنتخب الجنوب أفريقي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين في المباراة التي أنتهت شوطيها الأول والثاني بالتعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكلا الفريقين حيث سجل كاتليجو مفيلا هدفي جنوب أفريقيا في الدقائق 73 و 92 في حين سجل دانييل كونزاليس كويزا هدفين الأسبان في الدقيقتين 88 , 89 ليلعب الفريقين شوطين إضافيين يحسم ألونسو نتيجتهم بهدف في الدقيقة 107 من ضربة ثابتة تجعل الأسبان في المركز الثالث للبطولة و يقبع المنتخب الجنوب أفريقي كرابع كاس القارات .

----------

